# jailbreak apple tv 3 firmware 7.2



## chris75000 (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour , j'aimerais savoir si je peux jailbreaker mon apple TV 3 firmware 7.2 ?


----------



## samised (18 Février 2016)

Non aucun jailbreak dispo pour ce firmware actuellement, je l'attends également


----------

